# IUI Treatment - 9 days later



## mrsshugs (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I had my first IUI treatment on 24th April and have been feeling a few symptoms which I just wondered if anyone else had.

First week was actually my worst, on the Wednesday night i was so so nauseous i actually went pale, but by the next day i was normal.  All through the week i had awful bloating and cramping, at its worst on the Friday.  But come today i actually feel nothing apart from slight period like cramps and lower back pain (which i never normally get) and no boob pain (which i normally do about this time) I also have like a trapped nerve sensation in my right side.  Did anyone else get the same? If so was it a BFP  going out of my mind in the 2ww and possibly over aware of anything slightly different!

Cx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi I'm on my mobile so can't copy and paste easily if you search the main forum page for ladies in waiting 2ww you'll find lots of women to go crazy with
2 
Welcome to fertility friends


----------

